
3D Programming - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/post/news/2020/01/15/3d-Programming
======
leksak
Focusing on the number of dimensions the constructs inhabit, redstone in
Minecrafts 3D world and text-characters in an editor, I feel misses out on one
of the chief components that guide the design of my code: time.

I consider time perpetually throughout the coding process, in at least two
regards,

1\. Execution flow

2\. revisiting the source at a later date.

Or phrased differently,

1\. Performance

2\. Maintainability

I think that there are more dimensions in which to reason about a program but
most can be baked into the two aforementioned ones.

Maintainability, for instance, is the aggregate of legibility, reasonable
abstraction levels, and expressing an execution flow that is serving the
target feature while simultaneously being appropriately for human consumption.

